# Gun wall part 2



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I changed walls, also took the advice about the hooks.








Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Now your talking. Nice looking wall.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Added my bobcat skull

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A piece of tubing over the hooks will keep them from wearing the finish off of your toys. Home Depot/lowes all the hardware stores sell the clear tubing for cheap.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

youngdon said:


> A piece of tubing over the hooks will keep them from wearing the finish off of your toys. Home Depot/lowes all the hardware stores sell the clear tubing for cheap.


I put tape around the hooks.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Is that a NAP Thunderhead on the arrow ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice wall 22magnum, you have plenty of space to fill.????.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Clear pic

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Idk the arrow head brand. Just for show lol.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

